# My very small MAC collection ^^*



## Karuzela (Mar 13, 2010)

I know I have very little MAC items compared to most of this forum, but I have no ambition to compete and I only buy things I really want/like/use a lot. I am planning to buy Gaga Viva Glam lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and then we`ll see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have many other brands I use a lot as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








blush ombre in ripe peach and azalea blossom
MSF porcelain pink
dazzleglasses in baby sparks and moth to flame
select moisturecover concealer
myth, siss and creme cup lipsticks 
blacktrack gel eyeliner
pigment samples
I love everything in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also wrote more in my blog: I like makeup (*^__^*)/: My MAC collection - march 2010 I`m looking for new blogs to follow and exchange links so if you`re interested let me know!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 13, 2010)

Karuzela, you've got a great collection! I think when you have too much in your collection, ultimately only the "favourites" get used anyway, so it's better to have only what you use. It helps the wallet too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, you're setting a great example for me!


----------



## Manon (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the way you keep your pigment samples


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks about like my collection! I'm fairly new to buying mac, but I'd rather have a few things that I'll use instead of a ton of things I will hardly ever touch!


----------

